# IOTools installieren



## specialized (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo, ich arbeite mit eclipse und hab mir IOtools als zip runtergeladen und dann nach folgender Bedienungsanleitung installiert:
"2.3 Weiteres Vorgehen für Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista/7

Öffnen Sie das Fenster Systemsteuerung, dann den Menüpunkt System und wählen dort den Punkt Erweitert aus. Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit unter Umgebungsvariablen... Benutzervariablen/Systemvariablen zu setzen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass für das Setzen von Systemvariablen ein Administratorpasswort benötigt wird. 
Fügen Sie nun folgende Variablen als Benutzer- oder als Systemvariablen ein (je nachdem gilt die Einstellung nur für den jeweiligen Benutzer oder für alle Benutzer dieses Rechners!):
Fügen Sie die Variable

  Name der Variablen:    CLASSPATH
  Wert der Variablen:    .;c:\programme\java\other\Prog1Tools.zip
ein. Beachten Sie unbedingt den Punkt (.) zu Beginn der Zeile Wert der Variablen!
Nun können Sie in einem Konsolenfenster wie gewohnt mit javac kompilieren, ohne auf spezielle Parameter achten zu müssen."

(HABE MEINE ZIP DATEI AUCH IN DEN GLEICHEN ORDNER GEZOGEN WIE ES IM WERT DER VARIABLEN STEHT)

wenn ich nach meinem buch nun den Text 

```
import static Prog1Tools.IOTools.*;
public class IoToolsTestMitStaticImport {
	public static void main (String[] args)  {
		int i, j, k;
		double d;
		char c;
		boolean b;
		
		i = readInteger();
	}

}
```
eingebe kommt folgende meldung:
"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	The method readInteger() is undefined for the type IoToolsTestMitStaticImport

	at IoToolsTestMitStaticImport.main(IoToolsTestMitStaticImport.java:9)"

kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab? (ICH WEIS DAS PROGRAMM IST NOCH NICHT AUSGESCHRIEBEN ABER WENN DER FEHLER BEREITS IN DER ERSTEN ZEILE ANGEZEIGT WIRD DENKE ICH BRAUCH ICH NICHT WEITER ZU SCHREIBEN)


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2012)

IOTools ist nichts standardisiertes oder so... Da hackt jeder drittklassige, pseudo-engagierte Uni-Tutor seinen eigenen Dreck zusammen :autsch: Schau' mal ob in der ZIP eine JAR drinliegt, und wenn ja, füg die in deinen Projektordner ein, dann Rechtsklick auf die JAR, und "Add to Build Path".


----------



## specialized (1. Feb 2012)

Danke für die schnelle antwort aber so komm ich irgendwie auch nicht weiter. Kann es sein, dass es deshalb nicht funktioniert weil in der zipdatei "Prog1Tools.zip" erst nochmal ein ordner "Prog1tools" ist in dem die dateien drin sind?


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2012)

Ich denke eher, dass es daran liegt, dass eine ZIP eigentlich nichts im Classpath verloren hat (auch wenn JARs auch nur ZIPs sind, und es deswegen theoretisch funktionieren könnte) und Ecplise und die Konsole nicht viel miteinander zu tun haben... Was liegt denn in dem Ordner?


----------



## specialized (1. Feb 2012)

an die zwanzig verschiedene dateien alle des Typs CLASS-Datei unter anderem auch IOTools.


----------



## diggaa1984 (1. Feb 2012)

Kannst du die Methode verwenden, wenn du nicht auf statische Imports zurückgreifst, quasi per

```
IOTools.readInteger()
```
?


----------



## specialized (1. Feb 2012)

Negativ folgende Fehlermeldung "IOTools cannot be resolved".

Naja danke für die guten antworten. Muss um 5 wieder auf. Bis morgen hoffentlich


----------



## diggaa1984 (1. Feb 2012)

dann musst erstma das letzte Problem klären, wenn das geht, dann kannst es mit statischen imports auch probieren.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2012)

OK, dann ist das wohl eine JAR... Ein möglicher Ansatz:
- Benenn' die Datei in "Prog1Tools.jar" um
- Kopier' sie ins Hauptverzeichnis deines Projektes
- In Eclipse in der Projekt-Ansicht links ggf. F5 drücken (refresh, damit die Datei auftaucht)
- Dort sollte man dann irgendwo diese "Prog1Tools.jar" sehen
- Rechtsklick darauf, und dann "Add to Build Path"
Dann nicht an der Konsole, sondern einfach in Ecplise compilieren.


----------



## Marco13 (1. Feb 2012)

Ah, hab' mal gesucht (ein direkter Verweis auf IOTools Einführung, Installation, Anwendung wäre bei sowas hilfreich). 

Aber... ist das eine Hausaufgabe oder so? Das, was diese IOTools anbieten, wird eigentlich von der (relativ neuen) Scanner-Klasse schon abgedeckt: Scanner (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## diggaa1984 (1. Feb 2012)

im Allgemeinen wird am Anfang immernoch so eine Lib bereitgestellt, damit man sich erstmal auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren kann und nicht mit technischen Problemen kämpfen muss.

Wie ich sehe bietet diese Lib aber noch eine GameEngine an und dergleichern .. daher wird der TE früher oder später eh gezwungen sein damit zu arbeiten, dann können die auch gleich Eingaben darüber laufen lassen


----------



## specialized (5. Feb 2012)

Danke an alle die sich durch ihre tollen Informationen beteiligt haben, habs endlich geschafft  

@ Marco13 nein das ist keine Hausaufgabe bin auch kein Student. Ich bringe mir selber Java bei, weil ich für meine Arbeit eine spezielle Datenbank erstellen will. Das Buch das ich mir zugelegt hab erfordert es leider mit IOTools zu arbeiten.


----------

